# Ts110



## jleliason15 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a TS110 4WD with 2500 hrs for 25000. Does this tractor have any common problems and does this look like a good deal?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just approved your post.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well taken care of. Yup! Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

jleliason15 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a TS110 4WD with 2500 hrs for 25000. Does this tractor have any common problems and does this look like a good deal?


Does the tractor have a front end loader? If so have a close look at the front axle. Lift the axle off the ground and check wheel and trunnions bearings.


----------

